# Sismos Portugal - 2007



## Rog (18 Jan 2007 às 09:41)

Nos últimos 30 dias...


----------



## HotSpot (12 Fev 2007 às 10:38)

Foi mesmo agora


----------



## 3xpt0 (12 Fev 2007 às 10:41)

*Re: Sismo em LX*



HotSpot disse:


> Foi mesmo agora



Sentido em Sintra 

Aqui as coisas abanaram mesmo .... Livros da minha estante cairam

Posso dizer que :
Julgava que era um camião a passar aqui a lado .... afinal o barulho era do Sismo weird
E ver os livros e o portátil a abanar ehehehe creepy 

abraço

P.s. E vai logo como primeiro post isto LOL oi a todos


----------



## dj_alex (12 Fev 2007 às 10:43)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

Caramba...Não senti nada    

Aqui na faculdade de ciencias houve pessoal que também sentiu...eu nao dei por nada


----------



## Vince (12 Fev 2007 às 10:44)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

Eu tb senti, muito pouco, mas perto daqui telefonaram-me assustados.


----------



## Silvia (12 Fev 2007 às 10:46)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

Em Portimão também sentimos e bem


----------



## RMira (12 Fev 2007 às 10:47)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

Aqui em Vila Franca de Xira num sitio rente do chão os móveis abanaram todos!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (12 Fev 2007 às 10:48)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

Assustei-me mesmo! Estava numa sala sozinho, no 4º andar e as coisas abanaram muito! e o barulho vindo da Terra, situação típica, nao deixou margens para dúvidas. Alguém já sabe dados oficiais?


----------



## HotSpot (12 Fev 2007 às 10:51)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

Ok pelos comentarios do pessoal parece que foi no banco de gorinje no atlantico. Aposto num 5,5 a 6,0.


----------



## mocha (12 Fev 2007 às 10:51)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

eu aqui nao senti nada, mas ja me ligaram a dizer


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2007 às 10:51)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

Não senti nada.


----------



## HotSpot (12 Fev 2007 às 10:59)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

Já há dados:


2007-02-12  10:35:27.0 35.97  N   10.25  W   67  ML 6.1  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE  2007-02-12 10:56


----------



## mocha (12 Fev 2007 às 11:00)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

estão aqui a dizer k foram 2 
seria replica? alguem sabe?


----------



## Vince (12 Fev 2007 às 11:00)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

Earthquake Details
Magnitude 6.0 (Strong)
Date-Time Monday, February 12, 2007 at 10:35:24 (UTC)
= Coordinated Universal Time Monday, February 12, 2007 at 10:35:24 AM
= local time at epicenter

Location 35.940°N, 10.380°W
Depth 33 km (20.5 miles) set by location program
Region AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
Distances 249 km (155 miles) WSW (242°) from Faro, Portugal
330 km (205 miles) SSW (200°) from LISBON, Portugal
340 km (212 miles) WSW (246°) from Huelva, Spain

Location Uncertainty Error estimate not available
Parameters Nst=041, Nph=041, Dmin=0 km, Rmss=0.92 sec, Gp=115°, M-type="moment" magnitude from initial P wave (tsuboi method) (Mi), Version=A

Source NOAA Pacific Tsunami Warning Center

Event ID pt07043231


----------



## HotSpot (12 Fev 2007 às 11:01)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

Todos os detalhes aqui:

http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=detail&id=39378


----------



## Luis França (12 Fev 2007 às 11:05)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

Senti e bem...os móveis rangeram, o aquário estremeceu e a água quase que saltou do mesmo. O 2º quase não senti embora o aquário tivesse mexido de novo.


----------



## mocha (12 Fev 2007 às 11:05)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

ouvi agora na radio sismo de magnitude 6


----------



## Kraliv (12 Fev 2007 às 11:06)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

Boas  



Eu por aqui não dei conta de nada  

Não sei se alguém terá sentido por estes lados  






cumps


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2007 às 11:08)

*Re: Sismo em LX*



mocha disse:


> ouvi agora na radio sismo de magnitude 6



No mar se fosse em terra eu já não tava aqui   isto é normal na actividade do nosso continente.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Fev 2007 às 11:10)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

Magnitude 6 em que escala? Na de Mercali ou na de Richter?


----------



## Prof BioGeo (12 Fev 2007 às 11:13)

*Re: Sismo em LX*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Magnitude 6 em que escala? Na de Mercali ou na de Richter?



Richter! É essa a escala que mede a magnitude, que é um valor relacionado com a energia libertada no hipocentro.
A escala de Mercalli mede a intensidade, tem XII graus, e é qualitativa: mede os efeitos/estragos sobre pessoas e bens.


----------



## mocha (12 Fev 2007 às 11:13)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

Ritcher


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Fev 2007 às 11:16)

*Re: Sismo em LX*



Prof BioGeo disse:


> Richter! É essa a escala que mede a magnitude, que é um valor relacionado com a energia libertada no hipocentro.
> A escala de Mercalli mede a intensidade, tem XII graus, e é qualitativa: mede os efeitos/estragos sobre pessoas e bens.



Pois eu sei a diferença das duas. Mas aqui nos Açores, quando acontece um sismo, tanto a rádio como a televisão dão é a intensidade do sismo. E aí qual foi a intensidade?

Em setembro de 2005 tivemos aqui um de intensidade VI em Vila Franca do Campo, caíram algumas pedras da igreja e alguns muros.


----------



## Minho (12 Fev 2007 às 11:17)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

Paraq quem está com dificuldade em aceder ao site do IM podem ver informações do sismo no ING espanhol:

http://www.ign.es/ign/sismo/www/proximo/proximo.html

Mag de 6.3

Parece ter sido no Banco de Gorringe...


----------



## mocha (12 Fev 2007 às 11:18)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

Info da Antena 3 : 6.0 (escala de Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 160 km a SW de Cabo de S. Vicente.


----------



## mocha (12 Fev 2007 às 11:19)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

o site da meteo.pt ta inacessivel, e este Minho tb


----------



## Seringador (12 Fev 2007 às 11:26)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

Boas

Sim foi um jeitosinho, felizmente não foi mais forte e podem surgir réplicas 

http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=detail&id=39378


----------



## Seringador (12 Fev 2007 às 11:28)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

felizmente não foi ao que tudo indica na falha Josephine, pq senão...


----------



## ctx (12 Fev 2007 às 11:35)

*Re: Sismo em LX*



Seringador disse:


> felizmente não foi ao que tudo indica na falha Josephine, pq senão...




Porque se não...o quê


----------



## Vince (12 Fev 2007 às 11:39)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

Porquê tanta divergência entre as diversas fontes?

IN: 5.8
INM: 6.3
EMSC: 6.1


----------



## Minho (12 Fev 2007 às 11:40)

*Re: Sismo em LX*


*
INFORMAÇÃO SOBRE O SISMO DE 11 JANEIRO 2008, 00:22, NESTE LINK: *

 *SISMO 4.7 em Portugal com epicentro a Sudoeste do Cabo S. Vicente.*





.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Santos (12 Fev 2007 às 11:44)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

Bom dia,
Não dei por nada.

http://visz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/woalert.php?lang=eng


----------



## Vince (12 Fev 2007 às 11:45)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

Un terremoto con epicentro en Portugal se siente de Andalucía a Madrid
*Desalojadas oficinas y viviendas en Sevilla, donde se abrieron grietas en algunos edificios*  

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2007/...22b9b25dfc6043c6370903bfbc110cfd&t=1171279353

Esperemos que não haja notícias de algum tipo de estragos no Algarve ...


----------



## dj_alex (12 Fev 2007 às 11:47)

*Re: Sismo em LX*



ctx disse:


> Porque se não...o quê



Se não tinha sido mais grave...

Mesmo assim no Algarve deve ter havido estragos...

É dos fenómenos naturais que tenho mais medo, porque são impossível de prever.

E o nosso pais está muito mal preparado para um eventual tremor de terra com mais magnitude.   

Aqui fica a noticia da tsf



> Um sismo de magnitude 6,1 na escla de Richter foi sentido, esta segunda-feira pelas 10:35, na região de Lisboa e no sul do país.
> 
> Segundo o Instituto Infante D. Luís de Geofísica, este abalo teve epicentro numa zona a cerca de 250 quilómetros a sudoeste do Cabo de São Vicente, numa zona localizada a 67 quilómetros de profundidade.
> 
> ...



A informação do IGDL (quem precisa do IM) quando a faculdade de ciências tem um instituto geofísico   

http://www.igidl.ul.pt/sisrecentes.htm


----------



## Minho (12 Fev 2007 às 11:52)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

Bem, teve que haver estragos no Algarve, por que se os houve na Andaluzia... ou terão sido amplificações das ondas em alguns locais


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2007 às 12:00)

*Re: Sismo em LX*



Minho disse:


> Bem, teve que haver estragos no Algarve, por que se os houve na Andaluzia... ou terão sido amplificações das ondas em alguns locais



As lagostas fugiram dos aquários


----------



## Geostrofico (12 Fev 2007 às 12:09)

*sismo hoje*

alguem sentiu? eu senti a cadeira a abanar durante cerca de 30 segundos, esta num oitavo andar em lisboa

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/recenteqsww/Maps/10/350_35.php


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2007 às 12:10)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

Eu não senti nada bem como a minha mãe!meus tios que estão em Lisboa também nada sentiram parece mentira como o maior sismo dos últimos 30 anos não o senti  se não senti esta não vou sentir nenhum! mas na minha rua tenho relatos de muita gente que sentiu como uma vizinha que sentiu o sofá todo a abanar


----------



## dj_alex (12 Fev 2007 às 12:16)

*Re: sismo hoje*



Geostrofico disse:


> alguem sentiu? eu senti a cadeira a abanar durante cerca de 30 segundos, esta num oitavo andar em lisboa
> 
> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/recenteqsww/Maps/10/350_35.php



Vê o topic 

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=798


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2007 às 12:18)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

Ouvi dizer que até ao momento ainda não foi detectada nenhuma réplica  não me parece muito normal 2 horas depois ainda não ter ocorrido pelo menos uma réplica!


----------



## Minho (12 Fev 2007 às 12:21)

*Re: Sismo em LX*



miguel disse:


> Ouvi dizer que até ao momento ainda não foi detectada nenhuma réplica  não me parece muito normal 2 horas depois ainda não ter ocorrido pelo menos uma réplica!



Estranhíssimo.. na crise sísmica de Lugo em 1997 houve dezenas de replicas depois do sismo de 5.2º...


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2007 às 12:31)

*Re: sismo hoje*

Eu não senti nada e tou no 5 andar.


----------



## HotSpot (12 Fev 2007 às 12:33)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

Realmente é preocupante ainda nao existirem replicas. Não é normal...vamos ver no que vai dar. Esperemos que já tenha acabado


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2007 às 12:37)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

Parece que foi actualizado a magnitude e foi de 5.8... (sic noticias)


----------



## HotSpot (12 Fev 2007 às 12:37)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

Afinal já houve uma replica....

Já estou mais descansado...

2007-02-12  11:50:30.0 36.00  N   10.10  W   16  ML *2.5*  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE  2007-02-12 12:33


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2007 às 12:41)

*Re: Sismo em LX*



HotSpot disse:


> Afinal já houve uma replica....
> 
> Já estou mais descansado...
> 
> 2007-02-12  11:50:30.0 36.00  N   10.10  W   16  ML *2.5*  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE  2007-02-12 12:33



É natural agora haver replicas o estranho seria não ocorrerem estranho e preocupante! até pode ocorrer alguma muito próximo da magnitude do sismo inicial...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Fev 2007 às 12:42)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

ka no norte NADINHA  ! mas ja houvi dizer k foi sentido em famalicao o k sinceramente nao acredito muito....!


----------



## Seringador (12 Fev 2007 às 12:43)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

Bem, de acordo com relato a propagação da onda foi mais num sentido O-E e por uns segundos e não existiu nenhuma réplica até ao momento não me agradam nada   
Pode ser um pequeno resvalar a 60km de profundidade o que irá originar alguma movimentação mais tarde, mais perto da superfície mas nestas coisas não há adivinhos só alguns animais, como as cobras que conseguem prever a 12h


----------



## Seringador (12 Fev 2007 às 12:43)

*Re: Sismo em LX*



miguel disse:


> Parece que foi actualizado a magnitude e foi de 5.8... (sic noticias)



A sic notícias tem de se basear no IM e espero que o IM tenha razão


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2007 às 12:44)

*Re: Sismo em LX*



Seringador disse:


> Bem, de acordo com relato a propagação da onda foi mais num sentido O-E e por uns segundos e não existiu nenhuma réplica até ao momento não me agradam nada
> Pode ser um pequeno resvalar a 60km de profundidade o que irá originar alguma movimentação mais tarde, mais perto da superfície mas nestas coisas não há adivinhos só alguns animais, como as cobras que conseguem prever a 12h



A minha gata tá calma


----------



## Seringador (12 Fev 2007 às 12:50)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

O USGS atribui 6.0

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/recenteqsww/Quakes/us2007ysam.php


----------



## Seringador (12 Fev 2007 às 12:51)

*Re: Sismo em LX*



Mário Barros disse:


> A minha gata tá calma


----------



## ACalado (12 Fev 2007 às 12:53)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

por aqui nao senti nada como e obvio tb tou rodeado de granito e a distancia do epicentro foi muita e se sentisse seria apenas as ondas P  o que interessa e que nao provocou estragos  mais uma libertaçao de energia da terra


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2007 às 13:01)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

Já construí um sismógrafo caseiro agora estou sempre a olhar para ele
apenas uma replica muito pouco


----------



## Santos (12 Fev 2007 às 13:01)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

Será que foram dois sismos, um de grau 6,0 e outro de grau 6,1 com poucos segundos de diferença,reparem na difença de coordenadas;
http://visz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/seism_read.php?rid=41177&lang=eng
http://visz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/seism_read.php?rid=41179&lang=eng


----------



## Zoelae (12 Fev 2007 às 13:03)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

Olá Pessoal a essa hora estava eu a fazer exame de Imuno algures numa das 7 colinas de Lisboa e não senti nadinha!
Foi pena...queria ver o pessoal todo alarmado a sair do exame a meio...lol


----------



## ACalado (12 Fev 2007 às 13:04)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

O sismo foi na falha da "ferradora" dizem os do inm, 6.1de magnitude, se fosse mais proximo da costa seria complicado  ainda bem que nao foi


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2007 às 13:10)

*Re: Sismo em LX*



miguel disse:


> Já construí um sismógrafo caseiro agora estou sempre a olhar para ele
> apenas uma replica muito pouco



Como assim ??


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2007 às 13:11)

*Re: Sismo em LX*



Mário Barros disse:


> Como assim ??



Um cesto de palha muito leve preso com um fio


----------



## Seringador (12 Fev 2007 às 13:16)

*Re: Sismo em Lisboa 6.0 - 10:35 . 12.02.2007*

Movia o Tópico após a euforia normal


----------



## Seringador (12 Fev 2007 às 13:17)

*Re: Sismo em LX*



spiritmind disse:


> O sismo foi na falha da "ferradora" dizem os do inm, 6.1de magnitude, se fosse mais proximo da costa seria complicado  ainda bem que nao foi



pois se fosse na Josephine chegava com boa intensidade ao tejo  
pq existem ramais de falhas que vão desde essa grande senhora falha até ao estuário


----------



## Zoelae (12 Fev 2007 às 13:18)

*Re: Sismo em Lisboa 6.0 - 10:35 . 12.02.2007*



Seringador disse:


> Movia o Tópico após a euforia normal



Já agora podes eliminar o outro, pois há 2 topicps parao mesmo assunto...


----------



## HotSpot (12 Fev 2007 às 13:48)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

O EMSC colocou no site deles um sismo que existiu antes do maior:

2007-02-12  *09:50:46.4* 37.21  N   12.76  W   180  ML *2.6*  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE


----------



## Minho (12 Fev 2007 às 13:55)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

Continuo a achar que são poucas as réplicas para uma magnitude tão grande....


----------



## HotSpot (12 Fev 2007 às 14:05)

*Re: Sismo em LX*

Houve outra às 13:30 de 3.0

Corrigido


----------



## mocha (12 Fev 2007 às 15:50)

*Re: Sismo em LX*



HotSpot disse:


> O EMSC colocou no site deles um sismo que existiu antes do maior:
> 
> 2007-02-12  *09:50:46.4* 37.21  N   12.76  W   180  ML *2.6*  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE



Hotspot podes me dar o link directo?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Fev 2007 às 15:58)

*Re: Sismo em LX - 12/02/2007*

PORQUE SISMO EM LISBOA??? KUANDO LISBOA NAO SENTIU KUASE NADA???

PORQUE NAO SISMO EM PORTUGAL???

O ALGARVE É QUE ABANA E VOCES FIKAM COM A FAMA....


----------



## Luis França (12 Fev 2007 às 16:18)

*Re: Sismo em LX - 12/02/2007*

Tens toda a razão Tornado...o sismo foi sentido na P.I.
Mas o que se há-de fazer... estamos em Portugal.

A propósito, houve 4 sismos hoje de manhã: 09:50 (2.7mb), 10:35 (6.1mb), 11:50 (2.5mb) e 13:30 (3.0mb).

O mais forte teve várias leituras em vários pontos da Europa:
http://www.gfz-potsdam.de/geofon/alerts/ev070212103233/

(na Polónia foi registado 7.7mb)

http://www.emsc-csem.org/
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/recenteqsww/
http://geofon.gfz-potsdam.de/db/eqinfo.php
http://www.iris.edu/seismon/
http://aslwww.cr.usgs.gov/Seismic_Data/heli2.shtml


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Fev 2007 às 16:23)

*Re: Sismo em LX - 12/02/2007*



Kraliv disse:


> Boas
> 
> Eu por aqui não dei conta de nada
> 
> ...



Igualmente vizinho, por cá nada se sentiu, pelo menos no local onde estava, em minha casa e na dos meus familiares mais próximos. Ainda nem ouvi ninguém dizer que o sentiu...



			
				]ToRnAdO[;29423 disse:
			
		

> PORQUE SISMO EM LISBOA??? KUANDO LISBOA NAO SENTIU KUASE NADA???
> 
> PORQUE NAO SISMO EM PORTUGAL???
> 
> O ALGARVE É QUE ABANA E VOCES FIKAM COM A FAMA....



Calma ]ToRnAdO[ , tu estás nervoso .

No entanto pedia ao Sr. Moderador, se possível, para alterar o título deste tópico, porque em Lisboa é que não foi, quando muito em Portugal! . 
É o que eu digo como vocês (Lisboa e arredores) estão numa perifería longe de tudo, quase esquecidos , então querem que isso seja o centro de tudo! Até dos sismos!!!


----------



## Luis França (12 Fev 2007 às 16:27)

*Re: Sismo em LX - 12/02/2007*

Earthquake of 6.3 degrees rocks Iberian Peninsula
http://news.monstersandcritics.com/...hquake_of_6.3_degrees_rocks_Iberian_Peninsula

Magnitude-5 earthquake rattles Pakistani capital, areas in country's northwest
http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2007/02/11/asia/AS-GEN-Pakistan-Quake.php


----------



## Fernando_ (12 Fev 2007 às 16:51)

*Re: Sismo em LX - 12/02/2007*

Aqui em Madrid, sete edificios altos fueron evacuados por os próprios vizinhos.

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2007/02/12/madrid/1171279578.html

Eu senti algo, mas por sorte, muito leve, estaba frente ao computador (no 7º andar) e senti um leve enjôo, também a tela de computador tremó levemente... eu nunca senti un sismo en mi vida (o último sismo aqui foi em 1969), e nao gosté muito da sensaçao...  
Por fortuna, parece que nao provoco estragos nem em Portugal nem em Andaluzia


----------



## Seringador (12 Fev 2007 às 17:15)

*Re: Sismo em SW Portugal - 12/02/2007*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Igualmente vizinho, por cá nda se sentiu, prelo menos no local onde estava, em minha casa e na dos meus familiares mais próximos. Ainda nem ouvi ninguém dizer que o sentiu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Penso que já está.


----------



## dj_alex (12 Fev 2007 às 17:20)

*Re: Sismo em LX - 12/02/2007*



Fernando_ disse:


> Aqui em Madrid, sete edificios altos fueron evacuados por os próprios vizinhos.
> 
> http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2007/02/12/madrid/1171279578.html
> 
> ...



A sensação não é muito boa não...

Eu também só os senti levezinhos...MAs acho que durante o resto da minha vida ainda vou apanhar alguns sustos devido aos sismos...


----------



## Seringador (12 Fev 2007 às 17:28)

*Re: Sismo a SW Portugal - 12/02/2007*

Sim deve de ser pq não se sabe de onde vem, nem o quê e o que pode acontecer......


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Fev 2007 às 21:22)

*Re: Sismo em SW Portugal - 12/02/2007*

Eu também só senti um. Não sei precisar o ano certo (mas foi na primeira metade dos 90) morava num 3º andar de uma casa antiga no centro da cidade e acordei com a parecde junto à cabeceira da cama a ondular como se fosse gelatina! 
Quando acordcei pela manhã nem tinha a certeza se tinha sido sonho, só confirmei quando houvi mais testemunhos. Foi até noticiado numa rádio local.

A sensação de enjoo não tive, mas como não estava muito alto... de todos modos só o simples facto de aquilo em que mais nos confiamos, o chão, passar a ser inseguro deixa-nos realmente meio perdidos!


----------



## HotSpot (12 Fev 2007 às 21:30)

*Re: Sismo em LX - 12/02/2007*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;29423 disse:
			
		

> PORQUE SISMO EM LISBOA??? KUANDO LISBOA NAO SENTIU KUASE NADA???
> 
> PORQUE NAO SISMO EM PORTUGAL???
> 
> O ALGARVE É QUE ABANA E VOCES FIKAM COM A FAMA....




Como fui eu que criei o topico, vou responder a vossa excelencia.

Senti o sismo, postei o topico no minuto seguinte, estava em Lisboa. Alguma dúvida?

Se querem ficar com a fama dos sismos, façam favor. Eu dispenso "famas" destas por estes lados.

Comentário inopurtuno e em "MAIUSCULAS"


----------



## HotSpot (12 Fev 2007 às 21:57)

*Re: Sismo em LX*



mocha disse:


> Hotspot podes me dar o link directo?



Aqui está o "sismos quase em directo"

http://www.emsc-csem.org/


----------



## Minho (12 Fev 2007 às 22:02)

*Re: Sismo em SW Portugal - 12/02/2007*

Eu senti muitos nos anos 97 e 98. Para quem mora perto da Galiza deve lembrar-se perfeitamente dos sismos entre o triângulo Triacastela - Becerrea - Sarria.
O mais potente foi de 4,8 a 22 de Maio de 1997 que chegou a provocar pequenos estragos em muros e habitações mais degradadas. Depois houve outra crise sísmica em 98. Sentia quase dia sim dia não sismos. Não foi nada agradável..


----------



## Tiagofsky (12 Fev 2007 às 22:12)

*Re: Sismo em SW Portugal - 12/02/2007*

Nas zonas termais de Pedras Salgadas e Vidago, existe uma falha bastante grande, desde abaixo de Vila Pouca de Aguiar..Essa da origem a muitos sismos,que apesar d fracos se sentem bem..
Aqui no Porto a terra é terra a serio..não é meia duzia de graozitos d areia como para o Sul.. Se tiverem medo,refugiem-se por ka...


----------



## jPdF (12 Fev 2007 às 23:09)

*Re: Sismo em SW Portugal - 12/02/2007*

Foi assim que o sismografo de Funafuti, Tuvalu registou o sismo!!
Pelos Vistos foi mesmo potente!!
Cá eu não senti nicles!!




(Preciso de Auxilio na intepretação)

Podem ver em http://aslwww.cr.usgs.gov/Seismic_Data/heli2.shtml

Cá para mim aquela a mesa onde estava o sismografo não parava de abanar mas não era do sismo!!!

LOL


----------



## mocha (13 Fev 2007 às 09:56)

*Re: Sismo em LX*



HotSpot disse:


> Aqui está o "sismos quase em directo"
> 
> http://www.emsc-csem.org/




sei de pessoas k sentiram esse sismo, mas segundo o IM, nao foi sentido.


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Fev 2007 às 11:27)

*Re: Sismo em LX*



mocha disse:


> sei de pessoas k sentiram esse sismo, mas segundo o IM, nao foi sentido.



 Onde leste isso? Então não viste as notícias? Foi sentido em todo o Algarve e praticamente meia Espanha!


----------



## Luis França (13 Fev 2007 às 13:25)

*Re: Sismo em SW Portugal - 12/02/2007*

Curiosa fotografia do Sol (a única depois das 8:00AM) com aquele objecto à esquerda em baixo, bem perto do Sol.


----------



## mocha (13 Fev 2007 às 15:04)

*Re: Sismo em LX*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Onde leste isso? Então não viste as notícias? Foi sentido em todo o Algarve e praticamente meia Espanha!



o de 2.6? as 9.50????
pouca gente o sentiu


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Fev 2007 às 16:45)

*Re: Sismo em LX*



mocha disse:


> o de 2.6? as 9.50????
> pouca gente o sentiu



Eu referia-me ao das 10:35h.


----------



## Santos (14 Fev 2007 às 00:45)

*Re: Sismo em SW Portugal - 12/02/2007*

Cerca das 21.15 de ontem (terça-feira) houve um outro sismo na zona dos Açores de maginitude 4,7


----------



## Luis França (14 Fev 2007 às 02:24)

*Re: Sismo em SW Portugal - 12/02/2007*

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?p=29675#post29675






Os sismos do dia 13 Fevereiro com magnitude > 4.0 mb


----------



## Luis França (14 Fev 2007 às 02:39)

*Re: Sismo em SW Portugal - 12/02/2007*

Mais virão...


----------



## Luis França (14 Fev 2007 às 12:49)

*Re: Sismo em SW Portugal - 12/02/2007*






Magnitude 2.6mb


----------



## Seringador (14 Fev 2007 às 15:24)

*Re: Sismo em SW Portugal - 12/02/2007*

Qual foi a intensidade?
Está mais perto da Josephine


----------



## Luis França (15 Fev 2007 às 00:14)

*Re: Sismo em SW Portugal - 12/02/2007*

Dados sísmicos em Portugal > 6.0mb:


----------



## dj_alex (15 Fev 2007 às 11:48)

*Re: Sismo em SW Portugal - 12/02/2007*



Luis França disse:


> Dados sísmicos em Portugal > 6.0mb:



Luis explica-me só melhor o gráfico!  

São dados sismicos em Portugal e ao largo?? Os açores também conta para a estatistica ou nao??


----------



## Mago (21 Fev 2007 às 01:58)

*Novo sismo ao largo do Algarve*

*Novo sismo ao largo do Algarve*

Um abalo com uma magnitude calculada entre os 3.4 e os 4.7 graus Richter desencadeou-se esta terça-feira à noite ao largo do Algarve. O epicentro localiza-se na mesma zona onde, na semana passada, um sismo de 5.8 graus fez sacudir grande parte da Península Ibéria e Norte de África


O sismo de média intensidade gerou-se cerca das 22h08 de terça-feira. O Instituto de Meteorologia registou a ocorrência e atribuiu-lhe uma magnitude de 3.4 graus Richter, embora o site do Centro Sismológico Euro-Mediterrânico dê conta de um abalo de 4.7 graus. O sismo foi também registado pelo Instituto Geográfico espanhol.

O fenómeno acontece uma semana depois de, na mesma zona sísmica do Banco de Gorringe, um abalo de 5.8 graus ter assustado portugueses, espanhóis e marroquinos, embora sem danos materiais ou pessoais.

Fonte: O Sol


----------



## Vince (5 Abr 2007 às 07:23)

Sismo de 6.1 esta madrugada às 03:56 UTC
Até ao momento não há relato de quaisquer estragos ou vítimas. Oxalá que assim seja, dada a proximidade da ilha de S.Miguel e Santa Maria do epicentro.

Magnitude  	mb 6.1
Region 	AZORES ISLANDS REGION

Date time 	2007-04-05 at 03:56:51.8 UTC
Location 	37.43 N ; 24.62 W
Depth 	33 km
Distances 	1260 km NW San cristóbal de la laguna (pop 139,928 ; local time 04:56 2007-04-05)
99 km E Ponta delgada (pop 20,056 ; local time 03:56 2007-04-05)
78 km SE Vila franca do campo (pop 5,035 ; local time 03:56 2007-04-05)





http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=detail&id=41397#


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Abr 2007 às 07:36)

*Re: Sismo Açores 5/Abril - Magnitude 6.1*

Bom dia! O sismo foi bem forte! Acordei com ele, a cama abanou bem. Foi sentido em toda a ilha de São Miguel, na cidade de Ponta Delgada as pessoas vieram para a rua. Segundo noticias que já ouvi na rádio rdpAçores, foi V/VI em São Miguel e Santa Maria e III/IV na Terceira, escala modificada de Mercalli.

Já á muito tempo que não havia por cá um sismo sentido de origem tectónica por cá para a ilha de São Miguel.


----------



## Vince (5 Abr 2007 às 08:00)

*Re: Sismo Açores 5/Abril - Magnitude 6.1*

O European-Mediterranean Seismological Centre fala em 6.1, a 33 km de profundidade, mas o USGS indica 6.3 a apenas 10km de profundidade:

*Magnitude*  	6.3
*Date-Time* 	Thursday, April 5, 2007 at 03:56:50 (UTC)
Thursday, April 5, 2007 at 1:56:50 AM
*Location* 	37.384°N, 24.618°W
*Depth* 	10 km (6.2 miles) set by location program
*Region* 	AZORES ISLANDS REGION
*Distances *	95 km (60 miles) E of Ponta Delgada, Azores, Portugal
270 km (165 miles) ESE of Angra do Heroismo, Azores, Portugal
1365 km (850 miles) W of LISBON, Portugal

*Location Uncertainty *	horizontal +/- 6.3 km (3.9 miles); depth fixed by location program

*Parameters *	Nst=217, Nph=217, Dmin=>999 km, Rmss=0.75 sec, Gp= 79°,
M-type=moment magnitude (Mw), Version=6

*Source* 	USGS NEIC (WDCS-D)

*Event ID* 	us2007auah





http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/recenteqsww/Quakes/us2007auah.php#details


----------



## Vince (5 Abr 2007 às 08:31)

*Re: Sismo Açores 5/Abril - Magnitude 6.1*



> Foi registado um forte evento às 03h56 (hora local), com epicentro preliminar localizado a cerca de 13 km a Este dos ilhéus das Formigas. O sismo foi seguido por várias réplicas.
> 
> De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, o evento principal foi sentido com intensidade máxima V/VI (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na ilha de S. Miguel, mais concretamente, em Povoação e Faial da Terra, intensidade V em Água Retorta e Ribeira Quente, e intensidade IV/V nas restantes freguesias.
> 
> ...


Fonte: Sistema de Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (SIVISA)


----------



## Bruno Campos (5 Abr 2007 às 09:11)

*Re: Sismo Açores 5/Abril - Magnitude 6.1*

Pois... Imagino que devem ter sentido mmo! 6.3 já é um abalo considerável, tendo em conta a profundidade e a proximidade do epicentro!
Mas meus amigos... nos açores é mais do que normal né? é preciso sobretudo estarmos preparados para uma ocorrência mais forte! Ter a consciência do risco é algo dificil de assimilar, mas com o tempo e com as experiencias passadas e antepassadas vai-se adquirindo!


----------



## Rog (5 Abr 2007 às 09:29)

*Re: Sismo Açores 5/Abril - Magnitude 6.1*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Bom dia! O sismo foi bem forte! Acordei com ele, a cama abanou bem. Foi sentido em toda a ilha de São Miguel, na cidade de Ponta Delgada as pessoas vieram para a rua. Segundo noticias que já ouvi na rádio rdpAçores, foi V/VI em São Miguel e Santa Maria e III/IV na Terceira, escala modificada de Mercalli.
> 
> Já á muito tempo que não havia por cá um sismo sentido de origem tectónica por cá para a ilha de São Miguel.



Sensação estranha não? Já tinhas sentido algum sismo por ai?
Realmente com intensidade V ou VI já é um sismo que pode causar estragos e mag. 6.3. O local parece ser zona de falha tectonica.


----------



## Rog (5 Abr 2007 às 09:31)

*Re: Sismo Açores 5/Abril - Magnitude 6.1*



Bruno Campos disse:


> Pois... Imagino que devem ter sentido mmo! 6.3 já é um abalo considerável, tendo em conta a profundidade e a proximidade do epicentro!
> Mas meus amigos... nos açores é mais do que normal né? é preciso sobretudo estarmos preparados para uma ocorrência mais forte! Ter a consciência do risco é algo dificil de assimilar, mas com o tempo e com as experiencias passadas e antepassadas vai-se adquirindo!



O que não será em grande parte, o caso de Lisboa, de grande risco sismico e a preparação para um sismo de maior magnitude não está acautelada.


----------



## Bruno Campos (5 Abr 2007 às 09:59)

*Re: Sismo Açores 5/Abril - Magnitude 6.1*



Rogpacheco disse:


> O que não será em grande parte, o caso de Lisboa, de grande risco sismico e a preparação para um sismo de maior magnitude não está acautelada.



Sim, isso é verdade! Mas ainda estes dias tive a ler o plano de emergência da câmara municipal de lisboa, e devo dizer-te que existe ali uma boa ferramenta para a gestão de uma catástrofe. resta saber se as forças de protecção civil têm o conhecimento do que ali está escrito, e se sabem como e onde actuar! E claro está, falta a formação do cidadão!


----------



## Profeta (5 Abr 2007 às 11:25)

*Re: Sismo Açores 5/Abril - Magnitude 6.1*






Será que ninguém acredita que se aproximam grandes mudanças na geologia da Terra? Eu, no meu restrito saber, já me ando a preparar...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Abr 2007 às 12:37)

*Re: Sismo Açores 5/Abril - Magnitude 6.1*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Sensação estranha não? Já tinhas sentido algum sismo por ai?
> Realmente com intensidade V ou VI já é um sismo que pode causar estragos e mag. 6.3. O local parece ser zona de falha tectonica.



Bom dia! Aqui na Lagoa foi o primeiro sismo que senti. Já tinha sentido alguns na casa da minha sogra na Ribeira Chã a cerca de 12 km daqui no ano de 2005, mas esses sismos foram de origem vulcanica divido á crise congro-fogo, este de hoje foi diferente, veio do mar. Pareceu até mais assustador, fez um grande ruido e o mar ficou muito alteroso. Acordei eram 4h da manhã e nao voltei a dormir mais. É sempre uma sensação estranha.

E aí pela madeira costuma haver sismos?

um abraço


----------



## Vince (5 Abr 2007 às 12:44)

*Re: Sismo Açores 5/Abril - Magnitude 6.1*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Bom dia! Aqui na Lagoa foi o primeiro sismo que senti. Já tinha sentido alguns na casa da minha sogra na Ribeira Chã a cerca de 12 km daqui no ano de 2005, mas esses sismos foram de origem vulcanica divido á crise congro-fogo, este de hoje foi diferente, veio do mar. Pareceu até mais assustador, fez um grande ruido e o mar ficou muito alteroso. Acordei eram 4h da manhã e nao voltei a dormir mais. É sempre uma sensação estranha.



Não deve ter sido mesmo nada agradável. Se o 6.1 de Fevereiro em Gorringe que se sentiu em Lisboa e sul do continente já foi um pouco estranho e desagradável apesar da enorme distância, faço ideia o que se sentiu aí com este mesmo ao pé ...

E réplicas ? Algumas notícias falam de réplicas, mas não encontro qualquer registo disso nos sites do costume. Sentiste alguma ?

PS: O centro europeu já fez um update de 6.1 para 6.2 e também o coloca agora a 10km de profundidade.
http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=detail&id=41397#


O IM oficialmente fala em 5.7 em Povoação



> *Data (TU)* 2007-04-05 03:56
> *Lat. *	37.28
> *Lon. * -24.62
> *Mag.* 5.7
> ...




Última mensagem do Sistema de Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (SIVISA):



> *Sismo sentido nos Açores*
> Continuam a ser registadas algumas réplicas na sequência do sismo que ocorreu às 03:56h nas proximidades dos ilhéus das Formigas. A actividade mostra uma tendência decrescente.
> http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/Cvarg/


----------



## Rog (5 Abr 2007 às 16:59)

*Re: Sismo Açores 5/Abril - Magnitude 6.1*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Bom dia! Aqui na Lagoa foi o primeiro sismo que senti. Já tinha sentido alguns na casa da minha sogra na Ribeira Chã a cerca de 12 km daqui no ano de 2005, mas esses sismos foram de origem vulcanica divido á crise congro-fogo, este de hoje foi diferente, veio do mar. Pareceu até mais assustador, fez um grande ruido e o mar ficou muito alteroso. Acordei eram 4h da manhã e nao voltei a dormir mais. É sempre uma sensação estranha.
> 
> E aí pela madeira costuma haver sismos?
> 
> um abraço



Nunca senti nenhum... o mais forte que deu por cá, segundo algumas pessoas foi à algumas dezenas de anos... 
A Madeira neste aspecto está num local relativamente calmo... mas a proximidade de vulcões nas Canárias, e a falha das Placas euroasiatica com a africana estam perto não deixa de ser pontos a ter em atenção...
Os Açores sempre foram local de excelência para a Natureza mostrar os seus atributos, desde furacões, sismos, vulcões... Um autêntico laboratório para quem se interessa a fundo por estes fenómenos...


----------



## Vince (5 Abr 2007 às 17:11)

*Re: Sismo Açores 5/Abril - Magnitude 6.1*

Há meia hora uma réplica de 4.9 ...

Ocorreu às 15:40GMT(16:40 PT)  ligeiramente mais a NW do primeiro sismo, agora entre a Ilha de S.Miguel e a Ilha de Santa Maria.

*Magnitude * 	mb 4.9
*Region* 	AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
*Date time* 	2007-04-05 at 15:40:39.5 UTC
*Location* 	37.36 N ; 25.14 W
*Depth* 	33 km
*Distances * 
25 km NW Legnica (pop 106,033 ; local time 17:40 2007-04-05)
47 km SE Vila franca do campo (pop 5,035 ; local time 15:40 2007-04-05)






http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=detail&id=41419


----------



## Vince (5 Abr 2007 às 18:20)

*Re: Sismo Açores 5/Abril - Magnitude 6.1*

O Centro de Sismologia Euro-Mediterrânico actualizou (pela 3ª vez) a informação desta réplica.

*Magnitude	mb 4.8*
*Region* 	AZORES ISLANDS REGION
*Date time* 2007-04-05 at 15:40:36.7 UTC
*Location* 37.02 N ; 24.78 W
*Depth* 	10 km
*Distances * 
1235 km NW San cristóbal de la laguna (pop 139,928 ; local time 16:40 2007-04-05)
113 km SE Ponta delgada (pop 20,056 ; local time 15:40 2007-04-05)
96 km SE Vila franca do campo (pop 5,035 ; local time 15:40 2007-04-05)




http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=detail&id=41419


----------



## mocha (7 Abr 2007 às 18:11)

*Sismo Açores/7 Abril*

bem pareçe k a actividade nos Açores continua:

07/04/07 07h09m:
O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 7 de Abril, às 07:09 (hora local), foi registado um sismo de magnitude 5.5 (Richter) com epicentro localizado a cerca de 25 km a Este - Sudeste dos ilhéus das Formigas. 

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, o evento foi sentido na ilha de S. Miguel, com intensidade máxima IV/V (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) mais concretamente, nos concelhos da Povoação e Vila Franca do Campo e com intensidade III/IV nos concelhos de Ribeira Grande, Lagoa e Ponta Delgada. 

O sismo foi igualmente sentido na ilha de Santa Maria, com grau IV/V. 

Na ilha Terceira foi sentido com intensidade II/III no concelho de Angra do Heroísmo. 


07/04/07 12h46m:

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 7 de Abril, às 12:46 (hora local), foi registado um sismo de magnitude 4.0 (Richter) com epicentro localizado a cerca de 5 km a Este - Nordeste dos ilhéus das Formigas. 

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, o evento foi sentido na ilha de Santa Maria, com intensidade máxima II/III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Santa Bárbara e Santo Espírito.


----------



## Iceberg (9 Abr 2007 às 11:44)

*Sismo Açores/9 Abril - Magnitude 5.0*

Mais um ... desta vez às 08h32 locais (09h32 em Lisboa) 

http://sol.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=28727


----------



## mocha (10 Abr 2007 às 09:39)

*Re: Sismo Açores/9 Abril - Magnitude 5.0*

segunto o IM:

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 9 de Abril, às 08:32 (hora local), foi registado um sismo de magnitude 4.8 (Richter) com epicentro localizado a cerca de 9 km a SE dos Ilhéus das Formigas. 

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, o evento foi sentido nas ilhas de S. Miguel e Santa Maria. 

Em S. Miguel atingiu a intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Faial da Terra, e grau III nos concelhos da Povoação e Vila Franca do Campo. 

Na ilha de Santa Maria foi registado com intensidade máxima de II na freguesia de Vila do Porto. 




entretanto as ??  , as 13.25, ainda são 9.39:

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 9 de Abril, às 13:25 (hora local), foi registado um sismo de magnitude 4.4 (Richter) com epicentro localizado a cerca de 15 km a NW dos Ilhéus das Formigas. 


De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, o evento foi sentido na ilha de S. Miguel com intensidade máxima II (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Vila Franca do Campo e Nordeste.


----------



## mocha (10 Abr 2007 às 09:41)

*Re: Sismo Açores/7 Abril*

mais um, no mesmo dia:

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 7 de Abril, às 17:01 (hora local), foi registado um sismo de magnitude 4.4 (Richter) com epicentro localizado a cerca de 22 km a S-SE dos ilhéus das Formigas. 

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, o evento foi sentido na ilha de Sta. Maria, com intensidade máxima II/III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia da Santa Bárbara.


----------



## mocha (10 Abr 2007 às 09:48)

*Sismo Açores 8/Abril*

*Sismo Sentido (Açores) 2007/04/08 00h10m*
O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 8 de Abril, às 00:10 (hora local), foi registado um sismo de magnitude 4.4 (Richter) com epicentro localizado a cerca de 25 km a Sudeste dos ilhéus das Formigas. 

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, o evento foi sentido na ilha de S. Miguel, com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Povoação.

*Sismos Sentidos (Açores) 2006/04/08 04h 45 min e 04h e 46 min*
O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 8 de Abril, às 04:45 e 04:46 (horas locais), foram registados dois sismos de magnitudes 2.3 e 3.4 respectivamente, com epicentros localizados a cerca de 14 km e 27 km a W do Capelo. 

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, os eventos foram sentidos na ilha do Faial, com intensidade máxima II (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia Capelo. 


*Sismo Sentido ( Açores) 2007/04/08 14h 47m*
O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 8 de Abril, às 14:47 (hora local), foi registado um sismo de magnitude 4.8 (Richter) com epicentro localizado a cerca de 29 km a S-SE dos Ilhéus das Formigas. 

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, o evento foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas ilhas de Santa Maria e S. Miguel. 


*Sismo Sentido (Açores) 2007/04/08 18h 26m*
O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 8 de Abril, às 18:26 (hora local), foi registado um sismo de magnitude 5.0 (Richter) com epicentro localizado a cerca de 71 km a E-SE dos Ilhéus das Formigas. 

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, o evento foi sentido com intensidade máxima II/III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Santa Bárbara e S. Pedro, na ilha de Santa Maria, e nas freguesias de Água Retorta e Faial da Terra e na Vila da Povoação, em S. Miguel. 


*Sismo Sentido (Açores 2007/04/08 20h 38m*
O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 8 de Abril, às 20:38 (hora local), foi registado um sismo de magnitude 5.1 (Richter) com epicentro localizado a cerca de 24 km a SE dos Ilhéus das Formigas. 

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, o evento foi sentido nas ilhas de S. Miguel e Santa Maria. 

Em S. Miguel atingiu a intensidade máxima V/VI (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Água Retorta, e Faial da Terra, grau V na Vila da Povoação, IV na Vila de Furnas, Vila Franca do Campo, e freguesias de Porto Formoso e S. Brás, III, na Vila do Nordeste, Cidade da Ribeira Grande e freguesia de Lomba da Maia, atingiu ainda a cidade de Ponta Delgada com grau II. 

Na ilha de Santa Maria foi registado com intensidade máxima de V em Santa Bárbara e Santo Espírito, e IV na restante ilha. 



*Sismo Sentido (Açores) 2007/04/08 21h 25m*
O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 8 de Abril, às 21:25 (hora local), foi registado um sismo de magnitude 2.6 (Richter) com epicentro localizado a cerca de 24 km a W-NW do Capelo, ilha do Faial. 

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, o evento foi sentido na ilha do Faial, com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia do Capelo e II/III, na cidade da Horta.


----------



## mocha (10 Abr 2007 às 16:19)

*Re: Sismo Açores/9 Abril - Magnitude 5.0*

www.meteo.pt

*Actividade Sísmica a Este do Grupo Oriental dos Açores*

Hoje, ocorreram nos Açores, com epicentro próximo dos ilhéus das Formigas, dois sismos sentidos. O primeiro, às 08:32 (hora local), com magnitude 4,8 (Richter) foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Mercalli, 1956) em S. Miguel. O segundo, ocorrido às 13:25, com magnitude 4,4, foi sentido com intensidade máxima II em S. Miguel.

Estes sismos enquadram-se na actividade sísmica que teve início no passado dia 05 de Abril, pelas 03:56 (hora local), quando ocorreu um sismo de magnitude local 5,7 (Richter) com epicentro situado a cerca de 13 km a Este dos ilhéus das Formigas. Este sismo foi sentido nas ilhas de Santa Maria, S. Miguel e Terceira, com intensidade máxima de V/VI (escala de Mercalli modificada, 1956) em Povoação e Faial da Terra (S. Miguel).

Na sequência deste sismo já ocorreram várias réplicas, todas de menor magnitude, das quais foram sentidas treze, não se tendo registado a ocorrência de vítimas ou danos materiais.

A actividade sísmica está relacionada com a situação geográfica do arquipélago dos Açores, o qual do ponto de vista geodinâmico se situa junto a um ponto triplo que marca a confluência de três placas tectónicas, sendo a interacção entre elas a grande responsável pela actividade sísmica observada nos últimos dias.

O Instituto de Meteorologia continuará a acompanhar a evolução da situação através do seu Centro Operacional de Vigilância Sísmica dos Açores (COVISA), instalado na Delegação Regional do IM em Ponta Delgada, emitindo comunicados sempre que tal se justifique


----------



## Vince (11 Abr 2007 às 00:05)

*Re: Sismo Açores/9 Abril - Magnitude 5.0*

Mais algumas réplicas nas últimas horas, mas muito fracas, à excepção da das 14:15 UTC que foi de 4.1

2007-04-10 at *21:18*:38.0 UTC
Magnitude  	*ML 3.0*
http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=detail&id=41750

2007-04-10 at *20:55*:56.0 UTC 
Magnitude  	*ML 3.3*
http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=detail&id=41749

2007-04-10 at *18:27*:44.0 UTC
Magnitude  	*ML 3.1*
http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=detail&id=41745

2007-04-10 at *14:15*:38.0 UTC
Magnitude  	*ML 4.1*
http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=detail&id=41726

2007-04-10 at *06:39*:46.0 UTC
Magnitude  	*ML 2.9*
http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=detail&id=41704

Resumo gráfico do IM desde o dia 5 de Abril:




© Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Vince (11 Abr 2007 às 00:12)

*Sismos Portugal 2007*

Sismo de 3.6 sentido no Algarve , hoje às 20:46 (19:46 UTC).

*Magnitude* *ML 3.9*
*Region* 	PORTUGAL
*Date time* 	2007-04-10 at 19:46:29.4 UTC
*Location* 	37.22 N ; 8.48 W
*Depth* 	20 km
*Distances 	*
136 km W Huelva (pop 144,174 ; local time 21:46 2007-04-10)
7 km NW Silves (pop 10,917 ; local time 20:46 2007-04-10)





http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=detail&id=41743#



> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 10/04/2007 pelas 20:46 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.6 (escala de Richter), cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 20 km a SE do Cabo de S. Vicente.
> 
> Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) nas regiões de Vila do Bispo e Lagos. Foi ainda sentido em Portimão com a intensidade II .
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/sismComunicadosActivos.jsp


----------



## Vince (11 Abr 2007 às 17:46)

*Re: Crise sísmica nos Açores - Abril 2007*

Depois duma noite tranquila, voltaram as réplicas, uma de manhã e agora 4 seguidas no espaço de hora e meia   

*Magnitude* *ML 3.3*
*Date time *	2007-04-11 at *09:36:47.0 UTC*
*Location* 	37.25 N ; 24.52 W
*Depth* 	10 km
*Distances *
116 km SE Ponta delgada (pop 20,056 ; local time 09:36 2007-04-11)
95 km SE Vila franca do campo (pop 5,035 ; local time 09:36 2007-04-11)
http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=detail&id=41787

*Magnitude * *ML 3.9*
*Date time *	2007-04-11 at *13:12:37.0 UTC*
*Location* 	37.3 N ; 24.73 W
*Depth* 	unknown
*Distances * 
97 km SE Ponta delgada (pop 20,056 ; local time 13:12 2007-04-11)
77 km SE Vila franca do campo (pop 5,035 ; local time 13:12 2007-04-11)
http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=detail&id=41797

*Magnitude * *ML 3.9*
*Date time *	2007-04-11 at *14:02:52.0 UTC*
*Location *	36.87 N ; 25.2 W
*Depth *	10 km
*Distances *
106 km SE Ponta delgada (pop 20,056 ; local time 14:02 2007-04-11)
96 km S Vila franca do campo (pop 5,035 ; local time 14:02 2007-04-11)
http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=detail&id=41799

*Magnitude * *ML 3.5*
*Date time *	2007-04-11 at *14:16:56.0 UTC*
*Location* 	37.13 N ; 24.55 W
*Depth *	unknown
*Distances * 
121 km SE Ponta delgada (pop 20,056 ; local time 14:16 2007-04-11)
101 km SE Vila franca do campo (pop 5,035 ; local time 14:16 2007-04-11)
http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=detail&id=41801

*Magnitude * *ML 3.1*
*Date time *	2007-04-11 at *14:37:17.0 UTC*
*Location *	37.15 N ; 24.57 W
*Depth *	unknown
*Distances * 
118 km SE Ponta delgada (pop 20,056 ; local time 14:37 2007-04-11)
98 km SE Vila franca do campo (pop 5,035 ; local time 14:37 2007-04-11)
http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=detail&id=41802


----------



## Vince (12 Abr 2007 às 23:56)

*Re: Crise sísmica nos Açores - Abril 2007*

Só mais duas pequenas réplicas relevantes.
Talvez estejamos finalmente perante o fim da crise...

*Magnitude* *ML 3.8*
*Date time* *2007-04-11 at 23:40*:44.0 UTC
*Location* 	37.28 N ; 24.57 W
*Depth* 	10 km
*Distances* 
110 km SE Ponta delgada (pop 20,056 ; local time 23:40 2007-04-11)
90 km SE Vila franca do campo (pop 5,035 ; local time 23:40 2007-04-11)
 apenas 
http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=detail&id=41826


*Magnitude * *ML 3.6*
*Date time* *2007-04-12 at 16:03*:09.0 UTC
*Location* 	37.2 N ; 24.68 W
*Depth* 	5 km
*Distances* 
107 km SE Ponta delgada (pop 20,056 ; local time 16:03 2007-04-12)
87 km SE Vila franca do campo (pop 5,035 ; local time 16:03 2007-04-12)
http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=detail&id=41861


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Abr 2007 às 10:59)

*Re: Crise sísmica nos Açores - Abril 2007*

Vamos lá ver se não vai rodar o filme Capelinhos 2


----------



## Vince (13 Abr 2007 às 11:19)

*Re: Crise sísmica nos Açores - Abril 2007*



Mário Barros disse:


> Vamos lá ver se não vai rodar o filme Capelinhos 2



Esta crise nas Formigas é de natureza tectónica. E desde ontem às 16:03 não oorreu mais nenhum sismo. Parece mesmo estabilizado.

Mas é verdade que a Oeste do Faial a actividade também tem sido superior ao normal.Tem ocorrido bastantes sismos de fraca intensidade, apenas 3 sentidos desde o início de Abril, mas talvez não seja nada de preocupante.





© Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Rog (13 Abr 2007 às 11:35)

*Re: Crise sísmica nos Açores - Abril 2007*



Vince disse:


> Esta crise nas Formigas é de natureza tectónica. E desde ontem às 16:03 não oorreu mais nenhum sismo. Parece mesmo estabilizado.
> 
> Mas é verdade que a Oeste do Faial a actividade também tem sido superior ao normal.Tem ocorrido bastantes sismos de fraca intensidade, apenas 3 sentidos desde o início de Abril, mas talvez não seja nada de preocupante.
> 
> ...



à primeira vista, até parece ser de origem vulcânica devido à concentracção de sismos em locais bem delimitados, e no Faial até pode ser esse o caso ... em Ponta Delgada deverá mesmo ser tectónica... 
de certa maneira é preferível estes pequenos sismos que vão diminuindo os pontos de tensão, que largos períodos de calmia e com sismos mais fortes e catastróficos....


----------



## mocha (13 Abr 2007 às 11:49)

*Re: Sismologia - Seguimento Abril 2007*

México: Sismo de Maginutde 6,2

Um tremor de terra de grau 6,2 atingiu na madrugada desta sexta-feira a região ocidental do México, com especial incidência na cidade balnear de Acapulco, a 320 quilómetros da capital.
O sismo, ocorrido cerca da uma hora da madrugada local (06:00 de Lisboa), teve o seu epicentro a cerca de 100 quilómetros de Acapulco e foi fortemente sentido na cidade balnear na Costa do Pacífico, avança a «Lusa». 

Hóspedes dos hotéis, assustados, saíram à rua em pijama, disseram fontes locais. 

O sismo foi sentido durante um minuto na Cidade do México, tendo provocado o corte de energia eléctrica. Não há notícias de vítimas pessoais.

in Portugal Diário


----------



## Vince (14 Abr 2007 às 13:38)

*Re: Crise sísmica nos Açores - Abril 2007*

Mais uma réplica ontem

*Magnitude* *ML 4.2*
*Date time* *2007-04-13 at 16:08:40.0 UTC*
*Location* 	37.33 N ; 24.63 W
*Depth* 	unknown
Distances
103 km SE Ponta delgada (pop 20,056 ; local time 16:08 2007-04-13)
82 km SE Vila franca do campo (pop 5,035 ; local time 16:08 2007-04-13)
http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=detail&id=41910de


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2007 às 22:11)

*Sismo sentido em S. Miguel*

Sismo sentido em S. Miguel



> Foi registado um sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel às 16:29h, com epicentro 6 km a SE da Ribeira Quente.
> 
> De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, o evento foi sentido com *intensidade máxima III* (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na Ribeira Quente. Foi igualmente sentido com intensidade II nas Furnas e Povoação


Fonte: Sistema de Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (SIVISA)


----------



## Rog (27 Jun 2007 às 23:05)

*Re: Sismo sentido em S. Miguel*



Vince disse:


> Sismo sentido em S. Miguel
> 
> 
> Fonte: Sistema de Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (SIVISA)



É assim que gosto de ver, um mapa em condições  Pena não apresentar a cartografia do fundo do mar...


----------



## mocha (1 Jul 2007 às 18:11)

*Re: Sismologia - Seguimento 2007*

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 1 de Julho às 13:15 (hora local), foi registado um sismo de magnitude 3.7 (Richter) com epicentro localizado a cerca de 5 Km a E-NE do Salão, ilha do Faial. 

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, o evento foi sentido na ilha do Faial, com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) no Salão, Cedros, Castelo Branco e Praia do Norte. 

www.meteo.pt


----------



## Vince (1 Jul 2007 às 20:17)

*Sismologia - Seguimento 2007*

Tenho a impressão que há pouco senti um pequeno sismo.
Mas não encontro qualquer informação.  
Alguém sentiu alguma coisa ? Se calhar estou a imaginar hehehe.


----------



## Vince (1 Jul 2007 às 21:06)

*Re: Sismo em Lisboa ?*

Ora aqui está ele, afinal não foi imaginação, ocorreu às 20:03 (19:03 UTC), magnitude 5.0 segundo o IM, ou 4.8 segundo o EMSC.



> *Magnitude * 	mb 4.8
> *Region *	AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
> Gorringe
> *Date time *	2007-07-01 at 19:03:06.5 UTC
> ...






> *Data (TU)  	Lat.  	Lon.  	Mag.  	Ref.  	Grau  	Local*
> 2007-07-01 19:03 	36.47 	-12.07 	5.0 	Gorringe 	* 	(sentido)
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/sismObservGeral.jsp


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jul 2007 às 21:09)

*Re: Sismo em Lisboa ?*

Ocorrencia de sismo sentido (Continente) 2007/07/01 20h03m
2007-07-01 21:00:00 
N.º 08/2007 

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 01 / 07 / 2007 pelas 20:03 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 5.0 (escala de Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 300 k de Vila do Bispo. De acordo com a informação disponível, este sismo foi sentido, devendo em breve ser emitido novo comunicado com informação instrumental e macrossísmica actualizada. 

Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## mocha (1 Jul 2007 às 21:11)

*Re: Sismo em Lisboa ?*

pois é diz que sim, eu não senti nada


----------



## Vince (1 Jul 2007 às 22:02)

*Re: Sismo em Lisboa ?*





copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia





copyright © EMSC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Jul 2007 às 22:07)

*Re: Sismo em Lisboa ?*



Vince disse:


> Ora aqui está ele, afinal não foi imaginação, ocorreu às 20:03 (19:03 UTC), magnitude 5.0 segundo o IM, ou 4.8 segundo o EMSC.



Já se sabe a intensidade na escala de mercalli?


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jul 2007 às 22:15)

*Re: Sismo em Lisboa ?*

Boas, senti um ligeiro abalo aqui no algarve (Olhão) mas nada parecido ao sismo de 12 de Fevereiro que foi o maior susto que senti até hoje com este fenómeno


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jul 2007 às 22:49)

*Re: Sismo em Lisboa ?*

Deixo aqui o e-mail recebido pelo EMSC sobre o sismo

INFO: mb 4.9 AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE 302 km W Sagres 01/07/2007 19:03 (UTC)‎
De: EMSC (alert@emsc-csem.org) 
Enviados: domingo, 1 de julho de 2007 20:53:39 
Para: list_emsc@emsc-csem.org 
                  Centre Sismologique Euro-Mediterraneen              European-Mediterranean Seismological Centre                 Rapid Determination of Source Parameters          	operated at LDG (Paris) and IGN (Madrid) =========================================================================================  INFORMATION  MESSAGE  ============================================================================================== 	   EMSC HAS RECORDED THE FOLLOWING SEISMIC EVENT_____________________________________________________________________   EARTHQUAKE on 01/07/2007 at 19:03 (UTC)AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE          302 km W  Sagres MAGNITUDE: mb 4.9  Data provided by: BUC  GFZ  IMP  LJU  MAD  NEIC ODC  ZAMG            Latitude    =  36.32 NLongitude   =  12.21 WOrigin Time =  19:03:06.8 (UTC)Depth       =   2 KmRMS         =   1.41 secGap         =  58 degrees95% confidence ellipse: - Semi major = 9.0 Km                        - Semi minor = 4.3 Km                        - Azimuth of major axis = 171 degrees Number of data used = 171 Preliminary location computed on Sun Jul  1 19:45:24 2007 (UTC)Done by Jocelyn Guilbert Comments : Message number: 887 All magnitudes estimations :mb4.8 (GFZ)   ML5.0 (IMP)   mb6.0 (MAD)   mb4.8 (NEIC)  mb4.8 (ODC)   mb4.5 (ZAMG)                               P.S.: For additional information, please contact EMSC at:             - Email: mazet[at]emsc-csem.org             - Web  : http://www.emsc-csem.org (maps available)             - Fax  : 33 1 69 26 70 00


----------



## Vince (2 Jul 2007 às 00:34)

*Re: Sismo em Lisboa ?*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Já se sabe a intensidade na escala de mercalli?



IV, em Lisboa.


A última ctualização do IM:

*Data (TU)* 2007-07-01 19:03
*Lat.* 36.50
*Lon*. -12.02
*Mag. 5.2 *
*Ref. Gorringe 	
Grau IV*
*Local* Lisboa

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/sismObservGeral.jsp


----------



## jPdF (2 Jul 2007 às 04:23)

*Re: Sismologia - Seguimento 2007*

Em Coimbra também senti... por coincidência preparava me para ir jantar, estava a atar os sapatos e senti o chão a tremer durante uns 7 segundos se tanto, parecia a vibração que o soundwoofer faz no meu chão que é de madeira, mas como não tinha o som ligado nem estava a passar nenhum carro na rua achei estranho...mas lá fui a minhas vida...Agora chego a casa e afinal foi mesmo um sismo...se não tivesse a atar o sapato e com o pé bem assente no soalho nem tinha senntido nada...


----------



## Vince (2 Jul 2007 às 10:26)

*Re: Sismologia - Seguimento 2007*



jPdF disse:


> Em Coimbra também senti... por coincidência preparava me para ir jantar, estava a atar os sapatos e senti o chão a tremer durante uns 7 segundos se tanto, parecia a vibração que o soundwoofer faz no meu chão que é de madeira, mas como não tinha o som ligado nem estava a passar nenhum carro na rua achei estranho...mas lá fui a minhas vida...Agora chego a casa e afinal foi mesmo um sismo...se não tivesse a atar o sapato e com o pé bem assente no soalho nem tinha senntido nada...



Um dos últimos sismos que senti também foi mais ou menos assim, deixei cair uma coisa no chão e abaixei-me, e o sismo ocorreu quando me estava a levantar. Na altura senti uma estranha sensação, e pensei que me tinha dado uma tontura ou fraqueza qualquer e que deviam ter sido as minhas pernas que tremeram ou qualquer coisa assim, fiquei a pensar intrigado no assunto mas depois esqueci, até saber que afinal tinha sido um sismo.

Desta vez senti, tal como o último, mas muito pouco, novamente pouco mais do que uma estranha sensação, mas desta vez veio-me logo à cabeça um sismo porque pouco tempo antes tinha lido o post de ontem da Mocha aqui no forum e tinha ido ver aonde foi mais este sismo no Faial que ela relatou, e estava a olhar para o mapa dos últimos sismos e tinha pensado para comigo que estamos novamente com alguma actividade, uma série de sismos em Sevilha, sismo em Marrocos há poucos dias e agora vários sismos nos Açores.

Se não fosse isso, acho que nem sequer tinha associado a um sismo, tanto que eu próprio fiquei na dúvida se não seria imaginação minha ou sugestão porque pouco tempo antes tinha estado a pensar em sismos.


----------



## Rogério Martins (12 Ago 2007 às 10:15)

*Re: Sismologia - Seguimento 2007*

Mais um sentido aqui em Portugal!

*2007-08-12 Horas:07:47 (TU)  LAT:39,27 LON:-3,06 Mag 5,5 Localização: NE Ciudad Real - ESpanha*







O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 12 / 08 / 2007 pelas 08:47 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 5,5 ( Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 360 km a Leste de Barrancos. 

De acordo com a informação disponível, este sismo foi sentido, devendo em breve ser emitido novo comunicado com informação instrumental e macrossísmica actualizada.

Fonte: I.M


----------



## Vince (12 Ago 2007 às 10:41)

*Re: Sismologia - Seguimento 2007*



Rogério Martins disse:


> Mais um sentido aqui em Portugal!




Xii, bem dentro da Espanha. 
Mas parece que foi só de 4.7



> *Un seísmo de 4,7 sacude varias ciudades de España*
> *El epicentro ha sido localizado en Ciudad Real.- La sacudida ha afectado a prácticamente todo el país *
> 
> La red sísmica del Centro Geográfico Nacional ha detectado hoy un terremoto de 4,7 de magnitud a las 09.47 horas, con epicentro en Ciudad Real y cuyos efectos se han notado en prácticamente todo el país, han informado fuentes de este organismo.
> ...



(c) Fonte: El Pais



> *Detectado un terremoto de magnitud 4,7 con epicentro en Ciudad Real*
> 
> * El epicentro se localizó a 39,36 grados latitud norte y a 2,95 grados longitud oeste
> * El seísmo ha sido 'escandaloso' en Castilla La Mancha, según ha informado el 112
> ...



(c) Fonte: El Mundo


----------



## Rogério Martins (12 Ago 2007 às 10:46)

*Re: Sismologia - Seguimento 2007*



Vince disse:


> Xii, bem dentro da Espanha.
> Mas parece que foi só de 4.7
> 
> 
> ...



pois isso eu ja nao sei...uma coisa e certa que foi forte la isso foi


----------



## Vince (12 Ago 2007 às 11:01)

*Re: Sismologia - Seguimento 2007*



Rogério Martins disse:


> pois isso eu ja nao sei...uma coisa e certa que foi forte la isso foi



É normal nas primeiras horas haver estimativas diferentes. Até agora 4.7, 5.1 ou 5.5 conforme as fontes.  O IGN (Instituto Geográfico Nacional) de Espanhal diz 5.1



Informação preliminar:

*Magnitude* *ML 4.7*
*Region* 	SPAIN

*Date time* 	2007-08-12 at *07:47:04.4 UTC*
*Location* 	39.36 N ; 3.01 W
*Depth* 	10 km
http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=detail&id=52861


Réplica:

*Magnitude* *ML 3.1*
*Region* 	SPAIN
* 
Date time *	2007-08-12 at *09:07:43.3 UTC*
*Location* 	39.39 N ; 2.96 W
*Depth* 	unknown
http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=detail&id=52865


Não é uma zona tradicionalmente sísmica...


----------



## Gerofil (19 Ago 2007 às 22:23)

*Sistema de alerta precoce no Algarve*

Uma equipa de cientistas vai colocar no fundo marinho, a cerca de 80 milhas (150 quilómetros) da ponta de Sagres e perto do Golfo de Cadiz, um observatório no fundo do mar baptizado de Geostar para medir os níveis sísmicos da área e estudar um eventual tsunami. A operação começou ontem e deve ficar concluída durante o dia de hoje. O «Geostar» está equipado com sismógrafos e sensores capazes de efectuar levantamentos geológicos e geofísicos e prevenir eventuais tsunamis a partir do fundo do mar.
O observatório «Geostar» vai ficar submerso numa área onde se registam muitos sismos e tsunamis e durante cerca de um ano vai ser estudada a área junto ao Algarve onde há muita actividade tectónica, explicou à Lusa o coordenador do projecto, Nevio Zitellini, do instituto de Ciências Marítimas em Bolonha (Itália). 
Na Ásia existe equipamento capaz de alertar a população da existência de tsunamis passada uma hora, mas no Mediterrâneo a estratégia tem de ser diferente, o desafio é realizar a vigilância dos tsunamis na falha tectónica.
“Vamos monotorizar a área tectónica directamente”, esclareceu Nevio Zitellini, reiterando que o Algarve está muito perto de zonas de risco de sismos e tsunamis.
“Saber quando é que vai aparecer uma onda gigante e poder alertar em tempo útil as pessoas de todo o mundo, mas também e principalmente as que estão junto à costa marítima é um dos grandes objectivos do projecto europeu «Nearest»”, acrescenta o coordenador do projecto Nevio Zitellini.
O terramoto de Lisboa, de 1755, demorou cerca de 15 minutos a sentir-se em Sagres criando uma deformação do fundo do mar de 11 metros e provocando uma onda gigante. “É uma das maiores experiências deste género feitas em todo o mundo”, adiantou à Lusa Paolo Favali, cientista do Instituto Nacional de Geofísica e Vulcanologia de Roma, Itália, que integra o projecto financiado pela União Europeia. Paolo Favali, refere que além do observatório de vigilância «Geostar» também serão espalhados 25 pequenos sensores detectores de sismos.
O director da Unidade de Protecção Civil da Comissão Europeia disse recentemente à Lusa, num seminário sobre “Sistemas de Alerta Precoce” que decorreu em Albufeira, que Portugal tinha muito trabalho a desenvolver no plano dos sistemas de alerta precoce de catástrofes naturais como os tsunamis. No Atlântico Norte não existia nenhum sistema de alerta global. A implementação no fundo marítimo de um protótipo que detecta tsunamis é a primeira resposta que surge para Portugal, mas também para toda a zona do Atlântico e Mediterrâneo.

O Primeiro de Janeiro


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2007 às 14:11)

*Re: Sismologia - Seguimento 2007*

Sismo sentido em S.Miguel, Açores



> *Sismo sentido em S. Miguel*
> Foi registado um sismo na ilha de S. Miguel às 04:39 (hora local) com epicentro a cerca de 1 km a E de Água Retorta. O evento foi sentido na ilha de S. Miguel com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Água Retorta, Faial da Terra e Povoação e intensidade III/IV em Furnas e Ribeira Quente.


Fonte: Observatório Vulcanológico e Sismológico da Universidade dos Açores


----------



## mocha (28 Ago 2007 às 16:12)

*Re: Sismologia - Seguimento 2007*

entretanto a actividade sismica continua, desde ontem foram registados 2 sismos nos Açores e um em Portugal Continental:

*Sismo Sentido (Continente) 2007/08/27 21h18m*

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 27 / 08 / 2007 pelas 21:18 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2,4 (escala de Richter), cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 5 km a NW de Rio Maior. 

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Rio Maior. 

*Sismo Sentido (Açores) 2007/08/27 10h 32m *


O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 2007/08/27 pelas 10:32 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 2.6 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou próximo de Furnas (S. Miguel). 

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (escala de Mercalli modificada) nas Furnas e Ribeira Quente. Foi ainda sentido com intensidade III/IV em Porto Formoso, III em Povoação, Faial da Terra, Lomba da Maia e Vila Franca do Campo, II/III em Ribeira Chã e II em Água de Pau. 

*Sismo Sentido (Açores) 2007/08/28 01h 12m*

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 2007/08/28 pelas 01:12 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 3.4 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 35 km a norte-noroeste dos Cedros (Faial). 

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (escala de Mercalli modificada) em Praia do Norte. Foi ainda sentido em Cedros, Flamengos e Castelo Branco com a intensidade III e em Capelo com a intensidade II/III. 


IM


----------



## mocha (18 Set 2007 às 14:59)

*Dois sismos nos Açores:*

Dois sismos de fraca intensidade foram sentidos hoje nas ilhas da Graciosa e do Faial, Açores, sem causar danos, anunciou o Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA). 

Segundo a mesma fonte, o primeiro tremor ocorreu na Graciosa às 03:15 horas locais (mais uma hora no Continente), com epicentro a cerca de três quilómetros a Sudeste da freguesia da Luz, atingindo a intensidade máxima de grau IV na escala de Marcalli Modificada (XII pontos). 

Também na ilha do Faial foi sentido esta manhã, cerca das 09:20, um sismo de grau III na escala de Mercalli Modificada, na freguesia dos Cedros. O epicentro do evento localizou-se a cerca de 58 quilómetros a Noroeste do Faial, adianta a Protecção Civil.


_in Portugal Diário_


----------



## Gerofil (26 Set 2007 às 07:57)

*Tremor de terra com magnitude de 1,9 em Famalicão*

Famalicão foi hoje abalado às 00:49 por um sismo com uma magnitude de 1,9 na escala de Richter, anunciou o Instituto de Meteorologia. De acordo com a mesma fonte o sismo foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, localizando-se o seu epicentro nove quilómetros a norte de Famalicão.
Segundo as informações disponibilizadas pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, o sismo não causou vítimas ou danos materiais e foi sentido com uma intensidade máxima II, na escala de Mercali modificada, na região de Famalicão.

© 2007 LUSA


----------



## Brigantia (1 Nov 2007 às 11:31)

*Açores: Sismo de fraca intensidade sentido em São Miguel*



> Um sismo de fraca intensidade foi sentido esta quinta-feira em várias localidades da ilha de São Miguel, nos Açores, sem provocar danos, anunciou a Protecção Civil do arquipélago.
> Segundo a mesma fonte, o sismo foi registado às 08:13 locais (09:13 de Lisboa), com epicentro a cerca de sete quilómetros da freguesia do Faial da Terra, costa Sul da maior ilha dos Açores.
> 
> O sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima de IV na escala de Mercalli Modificada (XII pontos) no Faial da Terra e Água Retorta, III/IV na Povoação e III nas Furnas e Ribeira Quente.


Fonte: © Diário Digital/Lusa


----------



## Vince (7 Nov 2007 às 08:11)

*Sismo Sentido (Continente) 2007/11/06 23h09m*

Sismo de magnitude 3.7 (Richter) com epicentro a 85 km a sul do Cabo S.Vicente.



> *Sismo Sentido (Continente) 2007/11/06 23h09m - Actualização*
> 2007-11-06 23:09:00
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 2007/11/06 pelas 23:09 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sismica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.7 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 85 km a sul do Cabo S.Vicente.
> 
> ...


© Instituto de Meteorologia - Comunicados Sismologia


----------



## MSantos (7 Nov 2007 às 17:01)

Sismo sentido
Fonte:IM

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 2007/11/06 pelas 23:09 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sismica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.7 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 85 km a sul do Cabo S.Vicente. 

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (escala de Mercalli modificada) em Lagos e Portimão. Foi ainda sentido em Lagoa e Silves com a menor intensidade. 

Algum dos menbros do MeteoPT residentes no Algarve sentiu este sismo?


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Nov 2007 às 20:02)

Eu não senti nadinha , foi fraquinho , para chegar a esta zona


----------



## Agreste (7 Nov 2007 às 21:39)

Aqui também não. Aliás só tive conhecimento do sismo pela net! Do povo que eu conheço das terras do infante também não tive grande notícia.


----------



## Luis França (10 Dez 2007 às 23:28)

*2007-12-10  17:25:46.7	36.77N__8.48W___25km__3.4	 WEST OF GIBRALTAR*









*2007-12-10  22:47:16.4	38.89N__8.31W____5km__3.3	 PORTUGAL*


----------



## Luis França (13 Dez 2007 às 12:08)

*2007-12-13  05:36:10.8	36.98N  9.47W  	30km	3.0	 WEST OF GIBRALTAR*








*2007-12-13  04:15:37.7	39.52N  10.14W  	2.7	 NORTH ATLANTIC OCEAN*


----------



## Luis França (23 Dez 2007 às 14:37)




----------

